# ما هى مواصفات الزيت الذى يمكن تسخينه بواسطة مركزات شمسية ليصل الى درجات حرارة عالية



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوكم بيعمل مشروع البكالوريوس عن تحلية ماء باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية

المشروع ببساطة هو استخدام مركزات شمسية على شكل بارابولا لتسخين زيت ثم يمر الزيت على تانك لتبخير الماء

*السؤال هنا ماهى مواصفات هذا الزيت للحصول على درجات حرارة عالية فى اقصر وقت ممكن؟
ومن أين يمكن الحصول عليه فى مصر؟*

وشكرا مقدما لليقدر يساعد وللى مش حيقدر برضه لاهتمامه بالموضوع
​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم يمكن استخدام اي نوع من الزيوت المعدنية ولكن اقترح عليك ان تعمل الدورة لتسخين الماء مباشرة افضل بعمل دورة طبيعية مثل السخانات الشمسية وبالتالي لا تحتاج الى زيت .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## abue tycer (26 ديسمبر 2011)

thermal oil 
max bulk operation temperature : 349 deg c 
flash point min. : 160 deg c
fire point min . : 170 deg c
boiling point : 305 deg c
specific gravity: 0.99 
average molcular weight : 275 
النوع اعلاه مستخدم في مسخنات حرارية في كثير من الصناعات بدلا من التسخين بالبخار وهو افضل مع تحياتي


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (28 ديسمبر 2011)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم يمكن استخدام اي نوع من الزيوت المعدنية ولكن اقترح عليك ان تعمل الدورة لتسخين الماء مباشرة افضل بعمل دورة طبيعية مثل السخانات الشمسية وبالتالي لا تحتاز الى زيت .
> وبالتوفيق



------

جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك 
هل تقصد بالزيوت المعدنية زيوت العربيات مثل mobil1 أم ماذا بالضبط؟
وبالنسبة لفكرة عمل دائرة تسخين مباشر فهاذا مازلنا نبحث فيه 
​


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (28 ديسمبر 2011)

abue tycer قال:


> thermal oil
> max bulk operation temperature : 349 deg c
> flash point min. : 160 deg c
> fire point min . : 170 deg c
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

من أين يمكن الحصول على هذا النوع من الزيوت فى مصر؟


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الزيوت المستخدمه بالتسخين تكون على انواع متعدده وتكون مقترنه مع درجه الحرارة المراد تدويرها وكبر المبادل الحراري وتكون عادة من زيوت مهدرجه بشكل عالي وتكون بدون اي اضافات اي بدون اي محسن لكي لايحصل تاكل نقطي بالانابيب .وان الزيوت التي تستخدم في تسخين المنازل هو 
ISO-32 
PP= -6
FP=190 MIN
[email protected]=0.88


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (9 يناير 2012)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الزيوت المستخدمه بالتسخين تكون على انواع متعدده وتكون مقترنه مع درجه الحرارة المراد تدويرها وكبر المبادل الحراري وتكون عادة من زيوت مهدرجه بشكل عالي وتكون بدون اي اضافات اي بدون اي محسن لكي لايحصل تاكل نقطي بالانابيب .وان الزيوت التي تستخدم في تسخين المنازل هو
> iso-32
> pp= -6
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لاهتمامك يا باشمهندس
المشكلة دلوقتى فين الاماكن الى فى مصر الى بتبيع الزيوت الحرارية؟
​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 يناير 2012)

mahmoudabdoulghaff قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكرا لاهتمامك يا باشمهندس
> المشكلة دلوقتى فين الاماكن الى فى مصر الى بتبيع الزيوت الحرارية؟​


وعليكم السلام اخي الطيب تقدر تعوضه بزيت التورباين iso- 32 ويعطيك عمر اطول يصل الى سنتين ومنها تقدر ان تحوله الى وقود


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (17 يناير 2012)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> وعليكم السلام اخي الطيب تقدر تعوضه بزيت التورباين iso- 32 ويعطيك عمر اطول يصل الى سنتين ومنها تقدر ان تحوله الى وقود



لا حاجة لتحويله الى وقود الهدف من هذا الزيت هو نقل الحرارة الممتصة من الشمس الى ماء مالح لتبخيره.

من اين اشترى هذا الزيت؟
​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 يناير 2012)

mahmoudabdoulghaff قال:


> لا حاجة لتحويله الى وقود الهدف من هذا الزيت هو نقل الحرارة الممتصة من الشمس الى ماء مالح لتبخيره.​
> 
> من اين اشترى هذا الزيت؟​


 من اي مركز لشركه shell petroluom الموجوده فروعها بكل دول العالم وحتى الدول العربيه كافه


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (7 فبراير 2012)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> من اي مركز لشركه shell petroluom الموجوده فروعها بكل دول العالم وحتى الدول العربيه كافه


جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (15 فبراير 2012)

mahmoudabdoulghaff قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ​



وجزاك اخي الغالي


----------



## ali_sgc (2 أبريل 2012)

Shell therma B 
you can use this oil and you will have very good results
the oil specifications
Kinematic Viscosity
@ 0°C cSt 229
40°C cSt 25.0
100°C cSt 4.65
200°C cSt 1.2
300°C cSt 0.5
(IP 71)
Viscosity Index
(IP 226) 100
Density @ 15°C kg/l
(IP 365) 0.868
Flash Point °C
(Pensky-Martens Closed
Cup)
220
(IP 34)
Flash Point °C
(Cleveland Open Cup) 232
(IP 36)
Fire Point °C
(ISO 2592) 255
Pour Point °C
(IP 15) -12
Initial Boiling Point °C Above 355
Coefficient of Thermal
Expansion per °C 0.00076
Autogenous Ignition
Temperature °C 375
Neutralisation Number
mg KOH/g 0.05 

for more information you can contact with me via Email: [email protected]


----------



## ali_sgc (2 أبريل 2012)

Shell therma B 
you can use this oil and you will have very good results
the oil specifications
Kinematic Viscosity
@ 0°C cSt 229
40°C cSt 25.0
100°C cSt 4.65
200°C cSt 1.2
300°C cSt 0.5
(IP 71)
Viscosity Index
(IP 226) 100
Density @ 15°C kg/l
(IP 365) 0.868
Flash Point °C
(Pensky-Martens Closed
Cup)
220
(IP 34)
Flash Point °C
(Cleveland Open Cup) 232
(IP 36)
Fire Point °C
(ISO 2592) 255
Pour Point °C
(IP 15) -12
Initial Boiling Point °C Above 355
Coefficient of Thermal
Expansion per °C 0.00076
Autogenous Ignition
Temperature °C 375
Neutralisation Number
mg KOH/g 0.05


----------

